# Problema: não consigologar como root (resolvido)

## LuisCO

Estou com problema na instalação do kde (que postarei em outro tópico), e após algumas tentativas infrutiferas fui aconselhado a atualizar tudo para ver se resolveria, segui as instruções do manual e fiz o update. 

Tudo correu de acordo, o resultado final esperado que seria a instalação do kde não, mas tudo bem.

Agora quando fui ligar e tento entrar como root aparece a mensagem login invalido, tenho certeza que não alterei nada e também não criei outro usuário para entrar ou fazer algo para resolver este problema.

Desculpem a falta de informações, apesar de ter ligo o topico "Como fazer tópico eficientes", não sei o que deveria informar a poucos dias estou utilizando o linux. Fiquem a vontade para pedir as informações necessárias.

Desde já agradeço a colaboração.Last edited by LuisCO on Fri Feb 10, 2006 9:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xef

Definiste uma password para o root?

Já tinhas entrado antes como root?

Na consola consegues fazer login como root?

O kde não estará configurado para não permitir entrar como root?

Penso que ao responderes a isto deves encontrar a solução.

----------

## MetalGod

soluçao rapida... corre o livecd faz a chroot e muda a passwd.

----------

## gmichels

Se o problema de "tentar logar" é no console, vc tem duas opções:

1 - Usar um livecd, como o MetalGod aconselhou

2 - No menu do grub, aperte "e" para entrar no modo de edição. Na linha de carregamento do kernel, adicione "single" ao final e aperte "b" para bootar. Ele deve entrar em modo monousuário, te dando um shell direto, onde vc pode mudar a senha do seu usuário root, ou adicionar outros usuários.

Se o problema de "tentar logar" é no modo gráfico (KDM), então o que ocorre é que o KDM não permite login do root por padrão. Se é este o caso, aperte CTRL+ALT+F1 para voltar para o console, entre como root tome as medidas necessárias (criar um usuário para seu dia-a-dia). Volte para o KDM usando CTRL+F7.

----------

## LuisCO

Olá xef, MetalGod e gmichels

, em primeiro lugar quero agradecer a atenção e o auxilio.

Quando ligo o que aparece e acontece após é o que segue:

This is xxxxx.unknowm_domain (Linux i686 2.6.11-gentoo-r3)

xxxxxx login: root

Login incorrect

 Respondendo as suas perguntas xef

1 - Definiste uma password para o root?

     Sim já havia definido um password para root.

2 - Já tinhas entrado antes como root?

     Sim algumas vezes e estava funcionando perfeitamente.

3 - Na consola consegues fazer login como root?

     Não consigo transcrevi acima o que aparece quando ligo e o que acontece quando tento logar

4 - O kde não estará configurado para não permitir entrar como root?

     Como escrevi na mensagem primeira, eu não estava conseguindo instalar o kDE acontecia um erro, foi quando me aconselharam a fazer # emerge --update world para ver se com esta ação o problema era sanado, não foi o caso e quando do religamento do equipamento aconteceu este problema com minha entrada no gentoo.

OBS.: Não postei aqui o problema que esta ocorrendo com a instalação do kde porque imagino que a questão com o root não esteja relacionada, após eu conseguir sanar esta questão do root postarei o problema com o kde.

MetalGod

O problema com transcrito acima não é no momento do password, mesmo assim tentarei esta solução oferecida por você e retorno

gmichels

Este "adicione "single" no grub é simplismente ir para a proxima linha e escrever "sinle", desculpe se a pergunta for muito primaria mas como disse sou novato em linux e não só no gentoo.

Ainda não consegui terminar de instalar o modo grafico não sei se o pouco que instalou poderia afetar algo. 

Mais uma vez agradeço a atenção

----------

## gmichels

 *LuisCO wrote:*   

> Como escrevi na mensagem primeira, eu não estava conseguindo instalar o kDE acontecia um erro, foi quando me aconselharam a fazer # emerge --update world para ver se com esta ação o problema era sanado, não foi o caso e quando do religamento do equipamento aconteceu este problema com minha entrada no gentoo.

 

Por acaso vc fez o etc-update após esse emerge -u world?

 *LuisCO wrote:*   

> gmichels
> 
> Este "adicione "single" no grub é simplismente ir para a proxima linha e escrever "sinle", desculpe se a pergunta for muito primaria mas como disse sou novato em linux e não só no gentoo.

 

Na linha que vc define seu kernel (algo como hd(0,0)/bzImage root=/dev/hda3, não vai ser isso, vai ser parecido), é só adicionar "single" ao final (por exemplo hd(0,0)/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 single) e apertar "b" para iniciar o boot.

----------

## LuisCO

gmichels eu não fiz etc-update, só fiz aquilo mesmo que descrevi. 

Deveria ter feito ?

Aquela dica de usar o CD e fazer o chroot seria somente para mudar a senha ?

Obrigado pela atenção

----------

## gmichels

Então bem provavel que o problema tenha sido a falta do etc-update. Parece que algum pacote importante de sistema foi atualizado (shadow, pam, ou sei la), arquivos de configuraçao foram modificados mas vc nao efetivou as mudanças utilizando o etc-update, então tal programa deve estar procurando algum tipo de informacao que só deve existir nos novos arquivos de configuraçao, impossibilitando seu login.

O que vc precisa fazer é conseguir logar (seja pelo single no grub ou pelo livecd, fazendo o chroot), executar o etc-update e verificar as alteraçoes a serem feitas.

Sempre que necessário ao final de um emerge ou unmerge, o portage irá te indicar se é necessário ou nao fazer a atualizacao dos arquivos através do etc-update. Fique atento a essas mensagens, que sempre vao aparecer ao final do processo todo.

Mais informaçoes sobre etc-update: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=4

----------

## LuisCO

Primeiro quero agradecer a atenção de todos e dizer que realmente a comunidade linux impressiona com a colaboração mutua como já haviam me dito.

Ontem com o auxilio de um amigo o problema foi solucionado, vou aqui descrever as ações para quem sabe um dia possa auxiliar outros.

Fizemos o chroot como aconselhou MetalGod e naquele momento era o unico meio de entrar no gentoo, verificamos que o passwd não estava funcionando e passamos a fazer uma verificação geral.

Notamos no /pam.d que as datas estavam todas alteradas para o momento em que fiz o update e achamos conveniente substitui-lo.

Substituimos o # /etc/pam.d por uma copia do micro deste amigo meu que estava funcionando mas chegamos a conclusão que poderiamos ter substituido pelo do proprio live CD. Descobrimos que em # /etc/rc.conf haviam desaparecido as seguintes linhas

KEYMAP=""

SETWINDOWKEYS=""

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

CONSOLEFONT=""

CLOCK=""

PROTOCOLS=""

As linhas foram recolocadas com os devidos valores e tudo voltou a funcionar.

Tenho a impressão que quando fiz o # emerge --update world devo ter deixado de fazer algo depois e isso alterou todos os arquivos, feitas as devidas correções e substituições voltou ao normal.

Como comentamos ontem, serviu de lição para se for fazer o update novamente gerar um backup do /etc.

Conseguimos resolver o problema inicial com a instalação do kde o que me levou a criar este outro problema, não sei se devo postar aqui mesmo ou se teria um local especifico para postar problemas e soluções encontradas caso alguem saiba por favor informe, para que eu passe adiante o que aprendi no local certo.

Mais uma vez agradeço a atenção de todos.

----------

